# Cmg6gx3m3a2000c7



## der8auer (4. Juli 2010)

Hi,

ist abzusehen ob und wann dieses Kit wieder verfügbar sein wird? https://shop.corsair.com/store/item_view.aspx?id=766411

Gruß
der8auer


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (5. Juli 2010)

Die CMG's sind die neuen Kit's mit dem Zusatzanschluss für AirFlow Pro und weitere neue mögliche Komponenten.

Das Kit sollte meines Wissens mit der Zeit auch hier zu lande verfügbar werden und ältere Kits ablösen 

Wie und Wann, kann ich momentan nicht sagen, ich denke aber mal Juli/August sollte die Verfügbarkeit auf jeden Fall eintreten


----------



## der8auer (5. Juli 2010)

Super Sache  Danke für die Info!


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (7. Juli 2010)

Immer gerne


----------



## der8auer (8. Juli 2010)

Habe gerade die Email erhalten, dass das Kit verfügbar ist. Direkt eines bestellt  Ging ja schneller als gedacht!


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (9. Juli 2010)

Nice one, wie gesagt bei den CMT/CMG Kits ist es gerade im Change - da kommen gerade einige Kits noch raus, bis ende Hochsommer sollten alle neueren Kits mit dem AirFlowPro Anschluss am Markt verfügbar sein


----------



## der8auer (20. Juli 2010)

ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> Die CMG's sind die neuen Kit's mit dem Zusatzanschluss für AirFlow Pro und weitere neue mögliche Komponenten.
> 
> Das Kit sollte meines Wissens mit der Zeit auch hier zu lande verfügbar werden und ältere Kits ablösen
> 
> Wie und Wann, kann ich momentan nicht sagen, ich denke aber mal Juli/August sollte die Verfügbarkeit auf jeden Fall eintreten



Das Kit ist mittlerweile bei mir eingetroffen 

Der Zusatzanschluss ist bei mir aber nicht vorhanden. Obwohl es rev2.1 ist. Naja ist hoffentlich nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Bluebeard (21. Juli 2010)

Module mit Zusatzanschluss für den AirFlowPro (und weitere zukünftige Möglichkeiten) = CMP und CMT


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (21. Juli 2010)

Korrekt, mein Fehler - der8auer, die CMG's sind ohne Anschluss, ich war aber auch irgendwie beim CMP und nicht CMG... Sorry - von der Funktion als Speicher hat das natürlich keine Nachteile.


----------



## der8auer (21. Juli 2010)

Aller klar  Danke für die Klärung.

Kommt mir sowieso nur auf die Leistung an und die stimmt.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (22. Juli 2010)

Ja, ist halt ärgerlich - habe mir heute schon einen Kopf gemacht - "Wie zum ..." ich G mit P verwechselt habe... zumal oft genug die Bezeichnung genannt wurde, kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht erklären... Freut mich das es für dich nicht von primärer Bedeutung war.

Die Leistung sollte Dir gefallen, ich habe das Kit selber auf einem REIII recht weit hochgetrieben richtung GTX Werten  je nach Luckfaktor (Charge) können die Riegel sehr weit nach oben ranngenommen werden


----------



## der8auer (22. Juli 2010)

Habe die Riegel nur wegen der Elpida Hyper Chips gekauft. Ich hatte vorher ein 6GB DDR3 2000 CL7 Blade Kit von OCZ. Leider hatte ich von einem Tag auf den anderen nur noch Dual Channel. 

Rev2.1 eures Kits sollte das plötzliche Hyper-Sterben ja nicht mehr haben 

Besonders interessant war für mich auch die möglichkeit andere Kühler aufzuschrauben. Werde mal mit Trockeneis testen was mit dem Kit alles möglich ist!


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (23. Juli 2010)

Die Speicher geben im Gegensatz zur Konkurrenz durch die Selektion eine Menge mehr her bei Luft und Wasser. So ist es meist nicht Notwendig auf Trockenes bzw. LN2 zu gehen - aber wie gesagt - kühler geht immer 

Die fast 3k Mhz beim Tets der neuen GTX wurden auch bei Luftkühlung erreicht, lediglich die CPU musste hart gekühlt werden wegen dem IMC logischer Weise, die Speicher sollten da nicht hemmend wirken


----------

